# Male Bearded Dragon Needing New Home



## Little Critters Sanctuary (Jan 17, 2012)

We have a Male Bearded Dragon, approx one year old, nice markings, does have the tip of is tail missing but other wise very heathly, eats well on crickets, worms & fruit/veg. He can be a little tempermental when handling just depends on what mood he is in so would like to go to someone with experience of keeping reptiles. Does not come with vivarium etc so you will have to have these already, We are sure he will make a lovely pet if he is given the tlc he needs. We ask a donation of £25 which helps towards cost & helping other animals that come into us. Collection from Neston, Cheshire Only.

If interested please email us.

Thanks Ian & Carol
Little Critters Sanctuary


----------

